# Training practices of competitive bodybuilders



## Dr_Dan_Hack (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi All,

I am wanting to find out what type of training practices are currently being used by male bodybuilders.

So if you have previously competed in a bodybuilding competition (tested or non-tested) in the last 3 years or will be in the next 12 months please complete my survey.

Here is link to the website for the survey 
https://danielhackett3.wixsite.com/mysite

Thanks, 

Daniel


----------

